#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-30
<ramses84> hola buenas noches alguien sabe si una placa es combatible en zoneminder
<ramses84> placa dvr perdon
<SergioMeneses> buenas!....
<naudy> buenas tardes
<strickly> buena tarde se;orito
<nvjkfd889> oi
<nvjkfd889> cade as argentinas gostosas?
<nvjkfd889> niguem sabe
<nvjkfd889> td bem
<nvjkfd889> brasileiras gostosas nao tem aki?
<nvjkfd889> ta
#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-31
<strickly> alguien vivo?
<naudy> Buenos Dias
<strickly> wen dia :)
<chory> jelou
<strickly> e e e e e LLO
<strickly> a toda la gente :)
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-01
<elpata> hola
<elpata> hola
<elpata> hola
<elpata> alguien?
<elpata> no puedo hacer andar BT en natty
<elpata> en una dell studio 1458
<elpata> hola
<elpata> alguien sabe como hacer andar el BT en una Dell Studio 1458
<agustin81> hola
<strickly> :O
<strickly> alguien vivo?
<agustin> hola
<agustin> tengo una consulta
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-02
<SergioMeneses> buenas!..
<strickly> buenas!
<strickly> com va SergioMeneses in da HOUSE
<SergioMeneses> strickly, si...
<SergioMeneses> dewscansando y posteando en el blog
<SergioMeneses> http://t.co/akOXIxo
<strickly> si yo ya
<strickly> cerrando el boliche en un toq
<strickly> toy molido
<SergioMeneses> strickly, ok
<strickly> :)
<strickly> pedi q me instalen ubuntu server en el VPS
<strickly> asi q le voy a meter mano ahi
<SergioMeneses> strickly, jeje... excelente
<strickly> vos estas en loco no?
<SergioMeneses> strickly, si... soy de los administradores de ubuntu colombia
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<strickly> ah bien
<strickly> tienen canal en irc ustedes?
<strickly> juanman in da house
<juanman> strickly: what?
<strickly> como juan
<strickly> como va***
<juanman> ocupado, trabajando
<chory> is in the MIX
<strickly> ah muy bien
<strickly> e q laburas?
<strickly> chory inda MIX
<strickly> and in da HOUSE
<strickly> [GuS] in da HOUSE
<strickly> COMO VA?
<[GuS]> O.ó
<strickly> O_o
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-03
<agustin> hola
<agustin> nadie?
<strickly> all da ubunteros
<strickly> in da HOUSE
<strickly> ubunteanos INDA HOUSE
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-04
<Voiddd> Buenas
<Voiddd> alguien por ahi ?
* unimix changed the topic of #ubuntu-ar to: Unite a nuestro grupo: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ar - Nuestro site:  http://ubuntu.org.ar/ | Foros: http://uluga.ubuntuforums.org/ | Actividades: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ | Identi.ca http://identi.ca/group/ubuntuar | Pegar texto  -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | ¿Offtopic? #ubuntu-es-offtopic | Si tenes  una pregunta, hacela, el que la sepa te la va a contestar.
<strickly> Voiddd in da HOUSE
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-27
<invitado_web> hola que tal? este chat funciona?
<WarMan> gente hay algun link para bajar ubuntu la ultima version en torrent?
<beuno> WarMan, si, te lo busco
<beuno> 32 o 64 bit?
<WarMan> 32
<beuno> WarMan, http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<beuno> sacado de: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<WarMan> ok gracias beuno !!
<MeS87-----> Hola
<MeS87-----> me podria ayudar alquien soy nuevo..
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-28
<Moloch> hola
<invitado_web> hola
<aguitel> [GuS], que tal tanto tiempo
<[GuS]> aguitel: buenas! todo bien, y vos?
<aguitel> trabajando para no perder la costumbre
<aguitel> que paso con el cyber de mataderos?
<eamagoo> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-29
<invitado_web> Hola
<invitado_web> tengo un problemita con la instalacion del ubuntu en mi pc, me gustaria recibir un poco de informacion
<invitado_web_> hola, buen dia.. necesito un poco de ayuda para la instalacion de un ubuntu
<locodir-user> Hola, necesito ayuda con Xubuntu, alguien me ayuda??
<Joel> Alguien me ayuda porfavor???!
<Guest36945> h
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-30
<granjero> buenas como andan?
<Xsofer> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-31
<pichi> Hola, quisiera saber si pueden ayudarme con ubuntu 12.04: no puedo entrar en modo grafico, selecciono el usuario, anoto la contraseña y vuelve a la pantalla de inicio (Como cuando la clave es incorrecta...) pero la clave es la correcta porque si puedo entrar en, por ej. tty1
<alemdq> Hola a todos.
<alemdq> tengo problemas para instalar chrome si alguien puede ayudarme o a donde puedo dirigirme?
<pichi> Hola, quisiera saber si pueden ayudarme con ubuntu 12.04: no puedo entrar en modo grafico, selecciono el usuario, anoto la contraseña y vuelve a la pantalla de inicio (Como cuando la clave es incorrecta...) pero la clave es la correcta porque si puedo entrar en, por ej. tty1. Seguí estos pasos prero no pasa nada: http://www.clopezsandez.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-no-arranca-el-sistema.html
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-02
<novato_ubuntu> hola gente..
<novato_ubuntu> soy nuevo en ubuntu.. me lo instale hoy.. saque el windows por completo
<novato_ubuntu> pero tengo algunas cosas que me salieron mal..
<rubenlinux> un saludo
#ubuntu-ar 2013-08-26
<NanduX> mv aramudi /dev/null
<aramudi> hola
<aramudi> Nandux
<aramudi> le echas un vistazo al paste bin , estas=?
<NanduX> hola, sí, pasame el link
<aramudi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6026931/
<aramudi> pero el comadno que e utilizado solo a sido ifconfig
<NanduX> no podés acceder a internet?
<aramudi> no
<aramudi> me dice que estoy conectado , (me da mi ip , mi mac ,)
<aramudi> pero no funciona al navegar , ni irc , ni transmision ni nada, ni google
<aramudi> cambio la antena ,y sin problema se conecta a internet...
<NanduX> cambiás la antena de la placa de red?
<aramudi> nose que es eso
<aramudi> cambio la antena wifi usb por cable al puerto usb
<aramudi> tengo 2 antenas usb
<aramudi> si quieres echarle un vistazo en el foro de ubuntu e publicado el tema con mas detalles
<NanduX> ok, pasame
<aramudi> el nombre del post es ---> COnectado Pero No Navego Antena Wifi USB Chipset RalinK 3070
<aramudi> o el enlace es este http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/180900#.UhqVILyvZ7E
<NanduX> ejecutá ping -I wlan0 www.google.com.ar
<NanduX> i mayúscula
<NanduX> fijate si te responde
<aramudi> ok
<aramudi> ping: unknown host www.google.ar
<NanduX> te faltó el .com
<aramudi> a
<aramudi> el -I para que es?
<NanduX> para que use la interfaz wlan0
<NanduX> porque veo que tenés otra interfaz activa del virtualbox
<NanduX> te responde?
<DarkAlice> hola
<marco__> hola
<marco__> hay alguien?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-08-28
<fast> hola gente
<fast> como les va
<fast> quien me puede echar una mano
<fast> no se como actulizar el kernel
<fast> lo hice pero despues no me cargaba el escritorio
#ubuntu-ar 2013-08-30
<Xavier89> hola
<Xavier89> hay alguienn?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-08-31
<Xavier89> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2013-09-01
<zaks> tengo una pregunta , que ubuntu 12.04 o 12.10 o 13.04? para un pc pequeñito ?
<beuno> zaks, 13.04
<zaks> si?7
<zaks> ?
<zaks> vale ,
<zaks> menos pesado que las versiones anteriores,,,
<zaks> ok
#ubuntu-ar 2014-08-26
<aprendiz365> perdonad, si alguno teneis el nuevo ubuntu, ¿Qué tal esá la versión 14.04?
#ubuntu-ar 2014-08-28
<sershei>  Buenas, necesitaría conocer un programa parecido al works de windows para trabajar en ubuntu. Gracias
#ubuntu-ar 2015-08-24
<sadalsuud> una duda: es que estoy queriendo desinstalar un paquete con purge pero .. se me reinicia el PC ... donde puede ver un log para ver qué pasa?...
#ubuntu-ar 2015-08-26
<edufmass> buenas!
<edufmass> tengo una consulta, estoy por armar un cluster con 4 pc, 1 pc (head node) tiene 2 placas de red y las otras 3 una sola placa.
<edufmass> la red me da una ip de la lan 192.168.10.170 y mascara 255.255.0.0, en la otra placa y las otras 3 pc voy quier armar una lan "privada", mas alla de la definicion le puse ip 10.0.0.10 .20 .30 y .40 y mascara 255.255.0.0
<edufmass> se puede configurar que las pc .20 .30 y .40 tengan acceso a internet a traves de .10 y luego 192.168.10.170 ?
<edufmass> pero desde afuera yo solo ver el head node
#ubuntu-ar 2016-09-01
<jon-snow> Hola
#ubuntu-ar 2016-09-02
<nachi> hola a todos
<nachi> alguien sabe si existe un canal relacionado con proyectos hidraulicos?
<nachi> domiciliarios
#ubuntu-ar 2016-09-03
 * icemodding hola!
